# Fresh shrimp?



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought shrimp from the fish store today, after cleaning it, my hand smell more like bleach than shrimp. Not so sure it was "fresh".


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

*vinegar*

is another way they will take off the smell of
old seafoodood


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Where did you get them , sounds like the boat they came off of has a ammonia cooler system and it has a leak it the coil ..


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Old trick to "freshen" up old shrimp-fact or fiction?*

I had always been told to check your shrimp for this. The shrimp will pink up if not kept properly refrigerated. Some of the less scrupulous shrimpers used to take a diluted solution of bleach and water to "bleach" them back to their normal color allowing them to sell it as "fresh". 

Now, this could be an old tale or it could be fact. Not sure. Anyone have any experience with this?

Cheers,

Bob


----------

